# New orchestral compositions wanted!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

By the Nashville people, Aaron Jay Kernis in charge. Got something special hidden away in that special stash? Are you of a young age? Wealth and fame can be yours!

http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles...new-nashville-symphony-composer-lab-workshop/


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Ah! This sounds wonderful. If I were 30 years younger, I would apply. I have an orchestral piece that I consider to be my best work. I've only heard it in its 2 piano version. I would love to hear the full orchestral score as I originally intended it to be. It's in Finale, and I've heard a close approximation of the orchestration via the computer, but it's a poor second to real live musicians.

Unfortunately, I am older, and it's not easy for me to travel any more. It's too late for me, but it's wonderful that there are people and organizations willing to work with up and coming composers. Art is still alive. There's hope for humanity yet!


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Young Americans have more opportunities than the rest of the world. I feel jealous. Why can't it be for everyone?


----------

